# 6 Month Female Only Weighs 40lbs



## nathanwinn13 (Nov 23, 2014)

My female GSD just turned 6 months and she only weighs 40lbs. How big will she get? Her sire was 90lbs and the dame was 75lbs. I am worried she will be on the small side. She has done obedience training and will start protection training soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She looks great, why are you worried? Female GSDs within the standard weigh about 50-75lbs. My current male weighed less than 40lbs at 6 months and I am not worried, he's now 13 months and the same size as his sire, just weighs less at this point.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She looks adorable! All dogs grow at different rates. But no matter what, you will have a friend of loyalty, and devotion that far goes beyond size and weight size. Moreover, even if she is on the smaller side, GSD 's are one of the breeds that can defend with such intensity that you think they are that much larger! I personally wouldn't worry


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Who cares if she's on the small side? My female was less than 40 lbs at 6 months. At one year, she's hovering between 58-60 lbs. She's also far more intimidating than my 80 lb male. The smaller size is quite nice.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh is 3.5 years old and she weighs 60 pounds. I don't remember how much she weighed at 6 months but was likely close to 40. I wouldn't worry!!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

my male is almost 6 month and he is 40 pounds 

I'd like him to put on some weight but the vet says he is healthy and that's what counts


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine just turned 6 months ago and weighed 42lbs, not to worry. Her parents weighed 110lbs for mom and 122lbs for dad. I'll admit I hope she does get to that size but she seems healthy so she'll be fine.

@nathan, mine has almost the exact same markings and colors are yours


----------

